# Apple TV, handbrake et films sous titrés



## Paristrouble (16 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai une Apple TV 2. Mes films en .avi ou .wmv, je les convertis grâce à Handbrake,pas de souci.Un problème se pose lorsque le film est en V.O et que les sous-titres sont dans un fichier séparé en .srt par exemple.
Comment faire avec Handbrake pour intégrer les sous titres?
Ou, existe t'il un soft facile d'emploi qui transcode pour l'Apple TV en prenant en compte les sous titres?

Merci


----------



## Larme (16 Août 2011)

Peut-être avec _Subler_.
Ça marche en tout cas pour QuickTime et iTunes.


----------



## Paristrouble (16 Août 2011)

Merci à toi. Je ne connaissais pas. Je vais essayer.


----------



## pepeye66 (16 Août 2011)

Mais, il me semble que dans "Handbracke" il y a un onglet "sous-titres" qu'il faut ouvrir et puis valider la ligne des sous titres en français... non ?
Faut dire que je n'ai pas encore eu à m'en préoccuper...


----------



## Pauluso (9 Juillet 2012)

Le meilleur soft pour installer des sous-titres sur une vidéo est certainement Kolibri, de Kallysta. Payant, mais il en vaut la chandelle
Un produit français, de surcroît*!


----------

